# Наше творчество > Авторские песни и совместные проекты >  Песни от ElDyuha

## ElDyuha

я не так уж давно написал песню Ностальгия (раньше россия) послушать можно на http://www.myspace.com/eldyuha ..   которую уже играли на несколько русскоязычных радио..  но просят с инструменталкой.. 

Да и у отца скоро день рождения, хотел бы это песню исполнить в проффициональном виде.. для него (с инструменталкой.. ) ..  кто помог бы мне сделать не эту песню аранжеровку..   и сколько мне это будет стоить..  

С уважением Андрей

----------


## Лев

*ElDyuha*,
 Хорошая песня и под гитару хорошо звучит. Есть ещё раздел "Предложения услуг аранжировщиков".

----------


## ElDyuha

спасибо..  посмотрю ...   

я знаю, но почему то все говорят, если с инструменталкой, то звучать будет колосально, с моим исполнением..

----------


## Лев

*ElDyuha*,
 Хорошая и качественно звучащая аранжировка + исполнение не хуже аранжировки - залог успеха...

----------


## мусяня

*ElDyuha*,
 перенесла тему в соответствующий раздел :Aga:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> я не так уж давно написал песню Ностальгия (раньше россия) послушать можно на http://www.myspace.com/eldyuha ..   которую уже играли на несколько русскоязычных радио..  но просят с инструменталкой.. 
> 
> Да и у отца скоро день рождения, хотел бы это песню исполнить в проффициональном виде.. для него (с инструменталкой.. ) ..  кто помог бы мне сделать не эту песню аранжеровку..   и сколько мне это будет стоить..  
> 
> С уважением Андрей


Спасибо Андрей за песню! Прослушала. Здорово! Очень тронула.
Знаешь, Лев тебе отличный совет дал. Есть песни, которые или не звучат под фонограммы, или те, которые жалко фонограммой испортить. Твоя из вторых. Так красиво и нежно звучит под гитару, что жаль её ложить под "железо"....
Но, решать в конечном счёте тебе самому.
Если можно, пришли на мыло её. Не нашла где можно скачать, только прослушка..

----------


## ElDyuha

> Спасибо Андрей за песню! Прослушала. Здорово! Очень тронула.
> Знаешь, Лев тебе отличный совет дал. Есть песни, которые или не звучат под фонограммы, или те, которые жалко фонограммой испортить. Твоя из вторых. Так красиво и нежно звучит под гитару, что жаль её ложить под "железо"....
> Но, решать в конечном счёте тебе самому.
> Если можно, пришли на мыло её. Не нашла где можно скачать, только прослушка..


меня уже все уговорили, так оставить как есть. Мол я есть Бард, с Большой Буквой .. :biggrin: ..  и чтобы не понтавался ..  пришлось повиноваться..  :biggrin:

*Добавлено через 46 секунд*



> *ElDyuha*,
>  Хорошая и качественно звучащая аранжировка + исполнение не хуже аранжировки - залог успеха...


спасиб.. матаю на ус..  :smile:

----------


## Nikol

*ElDyuha*,
 Здорово! мне понарвилось. И правда - под гитару очень хорошо звучит... :Ok:

----------

